# Schwinn tabbed washer?



## bloo (May 24, 2022)

Once upon a time..... Schwinn had a tabbed washer they used on front axles. This is not an anti-dropout washer as sometimes seen on various department store makes, and it must have existed in the 70s if not quite a bit earlier.

There are 3 tabs on the washer. Two of them catch on the flats of the bearing cone, and the third catches in the fork slot below the axle. I assume this is for the right side bearing cone.

No, I don't have a picture, but if people really don't know what I am talking about, I will drag my 61 Speedster out of the shed and take the front wheel off.

What is it called? If I go advertising for one, what do I ask for?


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2022)

I believe Schwinn just called it a front hub right lock washer, part #3545.  Called a cone lock washer also.






https://www.ebay.com/itm/373311875683?campid=5335809022


----------



## bloo (May 25, 2022)

Thank you! About what years were these used?


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2022)

bloo said:


> Thank you! About what years were these used?




I have actually never had a bike with those. Even my new 1964 Varsity didn't come with one. It might be issued with certain types of front hubs. None seen on any of my Schwinn Script hubs but could have been tossed. They are mentioned in the 1962 parts catalog.


----------



## Tom Hand (May 26, 2022)

Bloo, I had some spares. Let me look and if so, you can have them.  Update:  Bloo, I went through all my stuff and I must have sent them off to the other guy.They came from an early to mid 70's large girls bike.  An American made 27"  5 or ten speed I think.  Sorry!


----------



## Tom Hand (May 26, 2022)

Vintage Schwinn front hub winged flange lock washers bicycle bike part

Found them. .EBAY. 14.00.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2022)

I may be wrong but I thought a ‘62 Jag I once had was equipped with these. I may have some spares but won’t be home for a couple days. V/r Shawn


----------



## dasberger (May 26, 2022)

I have some coming in a parts lot I bought but won't have them for a couple of weeks


----------



## Chavez (Jun 5, 2022)

I overhauled a 1961 Schwinn Racer step through version and it had one on the right side. It had a Schwinn script front hub and had no cone locknut on the right, just the tabbed washer. The left side had a regular cone locknut I believe.


----------



## dasberger (Jun 5, 2022)

These guys are what you're looking for correct?  Will have them at some point this month...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 5, 2022)

My experience is they usually are found on early and mid 1960s era bikes. The purpose is to prevent the drive side front hub cone from tightening itself as the wheel turns forward. Earlier Schwinn hubs often have a thin lock nut that holds the drive side front cone in tension so that it does not turn with the wheel. The British method of solving the problem was to machine a ridge into the axle so that the drive side front cone could not turn any further once bottomed out on the axle ridge. All three are meant to prevent that cone from self-tightening with the forward turning wheel, and thus self-destructing the hub.


----------



## bloo (Jun 6, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> My experience is they usually are found on early and mid 1960s era bikes. The purpose is to prevent the drive side front hub cone from tightening itself as the wheel turns forward. Earlier Schwinn hubs often have a thin lock nut that holds the drive side front cone in tension so that it does not turn with the wheel. The British method of solving the problem was to machine a ridge into the axle so that the drive side front cone could not turn any further once bottomed out on the axle ridge. All three are meant to prevent that cone from self-tightening with the forward turning wheel, and thus self-destructing the hub.




I don't necessarily remember it destroying the hub, although it is likely. A bigger more immediate problem is that it suddenly breaks the front axle at both ends and the front wheel comes off the bike. The forks stop the bike pretty quickly when they dig into the asphalt. The rider takes quite a bit more distance to stop.

This only happens when you have a locknut on the right side.



dasberger said:


> These guys are what you're looking for correct? Will have them at some point this month...




Yes, those!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 9, 2022)

This three prong “cone lock washer” came on all my (63-66) Stingrays.
Here is a couple of photos showing it on my Aug. 63 Stingray.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 9, 2022)

Interesting.
 I have a 64 KS and there is no lock nut/jam nut on the cones. Was going to post if this was common as I have never seen that. I'm wondering if it should have these?


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 9, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Interesting.
> I have a 64 KS and there is no lock nut/jam nut on the cones. Was going to post if this was common as I have never seen that. I'm wondering if it should have these?



Sorry, but what is a KS ?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 9, 2022)

King Size American.
I've never seen an axle without lock nuts.


----------

